# Our Blood Parrot Cichlids -- Look Like Living Cartoons



## Jill (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been taking pictures of our various fish the past couple of days and thought I'd share pictures of our blood parrot cichlids because I think they're really cute. A year ago, I probably wouldn't have thought a fish _could_ be cute... but these blood parrots remind me of living cartoon characters and they love people. They are always watching us and are just adorable if you ask me 




​
The fish that have black on them are still in the process of changing from their "baby" brown-grey-black colors over to the typical orange ("red") color that they are known for. These fish are another man made hybrid that do not occur in nature.

 




 









 





​

 

 

And this is their home, a 75g tank with two big hang on back filters and a large canister filter. They have a heater and two airstone disks as well as some buenos aires tetras as companions:


----------



## wrs (Apr 24, 2010)

I like these little guys. Your tanks are beautiful & so well kept. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 24, 2010)

They sure are colorful! I love the funny faces.





Sure looks like you've given them lots of room......


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, ladies





The blood parrot cichlids make really entertaining fish to keep





Mary Lou, I bet your angel fish are beautiful! We may try some of those in with our Barneys one day


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, those guys _are_ cute! Kev and I always laugh so hard in the pet store when we see them because they look like they're about to talk; so, of course, we make up a running conversation of what they'd be saying


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2010)

Matt, no wonder I get such a kick out of you



I talk for our animals all the time, but so far not the fish. Somehow, I doubt Harvey will be happy that this idea has now been planted
 


Our cats are very polite when they talk, very demure... the dogs, however, constantly use four letter words and are fond of the f-bomb



Maybe they've just been watching too much South Park and FOX Sunday night cartoons


----------

